
Who Just Voted to Let the FBI Seize Your Online Search History with Warrant - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/heres-who-just-voted-to-let-the-f-b-i-seize-your-searc-1843445032
======
ChrisGranger
_Without_ a warrant... it's kind of an important distinction.

------
r00t_
For some reason, I read 'Who' as 'WHO'.

Actual headline: Here's Who Just Voted to Let the FBI Seize Your Online Search
History Without a Warrant

------
LatteLazy
Trick question: No one just voted, it’s been standard practise for almost 20
years, both parties and the courts all support it or at least refuse to take
even the smallest action to stop it.

------
mythrwy
Important distinction: article headline says "Without"

------
fish45
The proposed law would make the FBI require a warrant whereas right now they
do not. Clickbaity article but it's still important

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Here's hoping another amendment can be proposed, with much the same verbiage,
so this can be voted down.

------
IXxXI
If the FBI had nothing to hide.

They wouldn't push for warrantless surveillance.

